# Fussy pup - underweight?



## koda13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey hey guys!

Over the last month or so my pup koda (just over 4 months) is being really fussy with his eating! He is barely eating his food and i am worried it is effecting his ability to put on weight and grow to the size he should be! We are currently feeding him minced up chicken and vegetables with some dry food. 
When he does eat, he will eat a tiny bit, walk away and come back to it. (or even just sniff it and walk away!)

I have tried leaving it out for 30 minutes and then taking it away so it doesn't sit their all day but that doesn't phase him at all. I have also even tried mixing up his feed and giving him multiple different wet foods but he is simply not interested! 

I don't think he is underweight but would be very close in my opinion. He is still really good with his training and loves exercising. It is just his eating! Some days he will be lucky enough to be eating once for the day! 

Any helppp?

Cheers!


----------



## koda13 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have been adding some chicken necks and raw bones just to make sure that he is getting enough energy and food but when i do the he just picks out the bones and will leave the rest of his food! 

Such a fussy little pup! haha!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We've tried all different combinations of pumpkin, chicken broth, chicken, buffalo, and scrambled eggs to help with our boy eating his kibble. (To keep his interest in his food and to add extra calories) Some combinations worked for awhile, others didn't. Recently we came upon a dehydrated food from the Honest Kitchen that works wonders. After re-hydrating a scoop of the powder, we mix his kibble in and he scarfs it all up. We didn't want to increase the amount of kibble we give him, so finding a protein/veggie powder to supplement his diet has really helped.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie went through a phase like that, she fussed over her food, didn't want to eat, we tried every brand, every homemade concoction known to man. She would still walk away from her food routinely.

I would sit on the floor with her and give her a bite of chicken or something yummy, then another closer to her bowl, then another over her bowl, then one almost in the bowl and then I'd dump the rest into the bowl & mix it up in front of her. The goal was to get her brain to trigger that she was actually hungry and also move her closer and closer to the bowl as that was happening.

She eventually just started eating. And to this day at almost 3 years old, she is still not a voracious eater like most dogs, she eats slowly and methodically. Still has to be enticed from time to time and sometimes, rarely, she'll just walk away from her food. 

Her weight is perfect though and her muscle tone is incredible.

I would not worry unless your pups spine really starts to show. Sadie was very thin when she was less than one year old and she's normal now. She's unbelievably fit with well defined muscles. She's fastest dog I've ever seen with stamina for days. 

I do have to add that we have one more Vizsla and a 14 year old dachshund -- both of them eat like maniacs. I had to buy the Vizsla a slow feed bowl because he'd finish his meal in literally, about 45 seconds. I think he'd eat until he gained 25 pounds! Every dog is different!

He will eat when he's hungry and he will be just fine .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 2 that are big eaters, and 1 that is not.
She is a normal weight so I don't worry about it.
I put her food down and if she doesn't eat it, I just pick it up. Later that day, or sometimes the next day she will go to the kitchen and woof. It means I'm hungry now.
What gets her to eat her food, is cutting back on the treats. She would live on treats if you let her, that and food off the table.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah went through that phase, too. Sometimes she wasn't hungry, sometimes she was just too interested in something else. One thing I learned is that she prefers eating off a flat surface rather than out of a bowl. 

If you have tried everything else, turn a Frisbee upside down and put his kibble in that.


----------



## hoovers7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Toby also went through a phase like this. I got really worried as well and tried switching his food. However that didn't work. So I called the breeder. He said that the line that Toby came from tended to be picky eaters and not eat a ton. He also said to remember that the puppy is not going to starve itself.

Chances are that your pup is just going through a phase. Toby eats all of his food now and is at a great weight. If you are very worried you could talk to your vet and make sure that there is not some other underlying cause. But as long as your pup is healthy I think you'll just have to be patient and try not to worry.

Good luck!


----------

